# 2004 DYT 4000 Belt



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

How about replacing the 174368 Primary belt? Where is a good place to grab this? I've been reading from this site and my local auto parts store, [email protected] might be a good place?

The belt thats on there now is really chewed up. I can't believe it held on this long as neither one has ever been changed. The secondary is perfect but the primary is hanging on by the outer skin. 

In researching this further I'm finding replacement belt lengths ranging from 89.5" to 91". Any idea which is right?

Thanks

Brent


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey crappace,

That belt number 174368 is readily available on the internet, ebay, and auto parts stores can get it for you I'm sure. I recommend that you get a belt made with "Kevlar"...makes a very strong belt. 

Stick with the part number 174368 for the belt. Those dimensions you quote (89.5" to 91") were probably hand measured. That is a very inaccurate method. Try it yourself on a long belt. You get a different result every time you measure it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Everyone Ive bought off ebay never fit right. Try amazon thats where I have had the best luck. Like Harvey said though whichever you decide stick to the part number he gave you.


----------



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

I just bought one at Fleet [email protected] it's a 90" and it seemed to fit fine. I don't have blades on it now but I engaged it and it ran fine.


----------

